# Id3066 Questions.



## TimD (Feb 7, 2004)

Hi,

Does the ID3066 diver have a flat or domed saphire crystal?

Does it have the same bracelet as the M series?

Why's it called the ID3066?

Cheers,

Tim.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The crystal is flat.

The bracelet is the same/similar to the one on the Cougar not the M's. It has a sand blasted finish with screwed links.

No idea why it is called the ID3066, but I'll ask.


----------



## TimD (Feb 7, 2004)

Thanks for the prompt reply Roy.

Cheers,

Tim.


----------

